# New chronograph system coming out soon



## gunrunner91 (Dec 12, 2013)

I just heard that there is a new type of high tech chronograph coming out in January at the SHOT Show. Its called LabRadar. As it sounds its works off of Doppler radar and actually tracks your bullets to the target and can give you velocities at virtually any distance from muzzle to target. It works with all projectiles, even arrows. It is not dependant on light conditions or anything else that plagues normal chronographs. Keep watching for their website, Located Here it should be up soon.


----------



## Garyshome (Nov 6, 2013)

Sounds expensive! Ooh and too good to be true if it's reasonably priced!


----------

